# Sucking on the bed/blanket and kneading



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

My two girls are 3 months old. They do this funny thing every night when they go to bed; they lay on their little bed and suck on the edge as if they were being breastfed! they show the same behaviour as when their mum used to breastfeed them. I was a little concerned to begin with, thinking that maybe they must be missing their mum (i guess on some level they must do)

The bed has got this fluffy white material, which might resemble their mum's tummy. Has anyone else seen behaviour such as this in their own kitties?


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

One of the cats at college does this to our clothing, scarfs, coats, anything she can find! Very sweet


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

What age were they taken from their Mum? My Wabbit was separated at 6 weeks and has just recently started doing this (although showed no signs of it in the first few weeks he was with us) His litter brother lives with my friend and does it to a much greater extent.
Wabbit only started doing it when I got my new coat. I now have to hide my coat everytime I take it off as it has a fake sheepskin material inside that he goes crazy for lol.
Anyway, it's usually a behaviour that occurs from being separated from Mum too early.


----------



## jayne123 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Tonkineese who is about 18 mths old and he still does this before going to bed, although his brother doesn't. He doesnt seem stressed or has any other behavioural issues so i just look at as being cute and he seems happy enough!


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

Our kittens like kneading on our sheepskin rug, no sucking though. They look like they're having a blissful moment when doing it! I'll try and get a picture - they do look cute.


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

My kitty sweep does this.
Sucks and kneads her blanket, also purrs.
She was taken from her mum at 4 weeks though. I have brought her up from that age.
I think its lovely thing to see.

Janex


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

jackano1 said:


> My kitty sweep does this.
> Sucks and kneads her blanket, also purrs.
> *She was taken from her mum at 4 weeks though*. I have brought her up from that age.
> I think its lovely thing to see.
> ...


often sucking and kneeding is because kittens are removed too soon from their litter mates and mum.

And before anyone reminds me, yes, I know that some kittens who were with their mothers till they were 13 weeks still suckle and kneed... I just mean it is statistically far more likely to happen when kittens are removed too young.

I agree it is lovely to see, but.... I don't think it is ..... well.... I think it is a symptom of something that isn't so lovely. If you see what I mean. Purely because it is so much more prevalent in orphanned kittens or kittens rehomed too young.


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi! thanks for all your responses. They were separated from their mum at 10 weeks, and have only started doing it about two weeks ago. I've had them for a month.


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sure ours do it on the sheepskin rug because it is (used to be?!) another animal. They reacted quite strangely to it first. They don't knead on us thank goodness - their claws are like needles! One of them likes sleeping on my head though!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

My female cat does this. She is two years old. She is a rescue cat, so I do not know when she left her mother. I notice she does it just before she goes to sleep. I think it is comforting for her. She sucks and kneads her soft fleece blanket that we have put on the bed. She also has uses a strange "watery" purr. She very seldom purrs otherwise. Sometimes she kneads my feet at well, a lovely foot massage for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

One of my Cats used to do this but she has grown out of it now. She left her mother at 12 weeks but is a very timid little Cat so I think she probably wasn't quite ready to leave her Mum.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

My old cats used to do that to my dog. He would lie on his back, with both cats kneading and suckling his tummy. I've never seen such a daft look on a dog's face. No photos and long gone now, saddly. I loved that dog sooooo much.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Would definitely agree it can be a symptom of being away from mum too young. 

My kitten William is now over five months old. I've had him since he was just under 6 weeks and he still to this day tries to suckle my earlobes (it was initially my neck ). I stupidly let him do it for about 5 weeks after getting him (probably due to feeling guilty and the fact it makes him so happy) before attempting to put a stop to it. My poor earlobes still get attacked daily, especially when he's sleepy (although I now remove him straight away). I have tired things such as citrus oil but it doesn't seem to deter him. 
I maybe wouldn't find it such a problem if he was doing it on a blanket or even clothing, but as Tje says, it's often a symptom of something not so lovely.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

And some cats do it cos they're just soppy wee beasties! Gypsy leaves wet patches on a furry blanket I have. She probably was taken from her mum too soon as she had a horrible time before she came to llive here. Kiera sucks my clothes and the only time she's ever been away from her mum was when either of them were at the vets


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

My female Marble does this to my Jack Russell  Thought it was very weired at first but my JR like it so i leave them to it lol


----------



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

My Oscar does the same thing, he doesnt purr much at all really, i had him when he was 5 weeks and he only suckles on my fluffy dressing gown, that is the only trigger, he also kneads but puts his claws out and now at 5 months kinda hurts lol.. still cute tho!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Humphrey used to do this a lot but grew out of it - any fleecey fabric would set him off. He is just the most soppy and cuddly cat so I think it is just his personality. He basically never stops purring unless he is asleep. Freya never did it and has always been more independent. They are litter mates and left mum about 9 weeks...


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

My Cat Alfie sucks on my fleece I have on the back of my sofa or my dressing gown, these are the only things he does it too tho. I've had him from 7 weeks old as he was abandoned with 2 other kittens


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

And my 6 month old kitten Kinvara does it occasionally, and only on my fleecy dressing gown too, and only when I'm wearing it - it does seem to be incredibly common.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My cat is 10 years old this year, and she still does it. Anything fluffy. She doesn't suck so much anymore, but everything soft and fluffy gets kneeded and cuddled. She has a fluffy elephant that she's had forever, think its her surrogate mother, that gets sucked, along with other things!

This is her baby, we call him Fump

Rigsy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> My cat is 10 years old this year, and she still does it. Anything fluffy. She doesn't suck so much anymore, but everything soft and fluffy gets kneeded and cuddled. She has a fluffy elephant that she's had forever, think its her surrogate mother, that gets sucked, along with other things!
> 
> This is her baby, we call him Fump
> 
> Rigsy by Niseag, on Flickr


OMG that is the cutest thing i have ever seen!!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

merothe said:


> OMG that is the cutest thing i have ever seen!!


Agreed!!!:lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

AAAaaaaw - where can I get a fump?? :001_wub: Already got the cute cat who looks remarkably similar to yours!


----------

